# To Reload or Not to Reload...



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

That is the question.

Since factory ammo have jacked up their prices, I'm wondering if I should go after reloads? I'll be using the Glock factory barrel, by the way.

The local gun show has a vendor that sells reloads at a very low price...thinking about picking them up for the Glock-Glock.

What do you guys think?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I reload for my G21, G26, and G17. The only one I have a problem with is my G30. Go figure.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Space, did you keep the factory barrels while using reloads?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> The local gun show has a *vendor that sells reloads at a very low price*...thinking about picking them up for the Glock-Glock.
> 
> What do you guys think?


If I was to buy reloads from someone else I'd make sure they have a minimum of $1,000,000 in liability insurance and ask to see to policy. Make sure you know who you're buying from.

I load my own ammo and have had no problems in any guns I own including Glocks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Why would the factory barrel make any difference? I would like to reload for everything I got but I just don't have all the dies yet.


----------



## old frank (Dec 25, 2006)

I use to reload for my 19,34 and 26 but even with the price increases, I can still find 9mm ammo pretty cheap.

I may reload for my G30 but I will not reload the lead bullets I use in my 1911 for it. I will use plated or FMJ's.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks 2400!

I thought aftermarket barrels are better? Just wondering about it.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

A decent read on lead and polygonal rifling:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygonal_rifling
--> Take it for what it's worth.

As to reloads and GLOCK:
Owner's Manual, p 15: "The use of reloaded ammunition will void the GLOCK warranty. Due to the unpredictability of the standards...adhered to, since reloads of poor quality ammunition may not meet...specifications, may exceed limits, and therefore may be unsafe."

Owner's Manual p 29: "GLOCK will not honor claims involving this firearm from...the use of ammunition other than original high quality commercially manufactured ammunition in good condition..."
-->I'm not advocating one way or another; there are, apparently, hundredds and probably thousands of owners who shoot lead and/or reloads through their factory GLOCK barrels w/o issues. Just wanted you to know what GLOCK's "official" stance is. And, again, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I wouldn't use anybody's reloads except my own. The reloader must be very vigilant to guard against double charges and squibs as well as improper seating and components. Not worth the risk to your gun and body. Spend a little more for factory stuff or reload your own.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Glockamania, I've been reloading for my G-19 here in SoCal since I bought it 6 years ago. The only time I've used factory ammo was to test some 147 grain JHP's. As long as you use copper jacketed or plated bullets you should be okay. I've reloaded 115,124,and 147 grainers without any failures whatsoever. As some members have said here, have you considered reloading your own ammo? The initial cost might sting you a little at first but it will pay for itself in the longrun(which wouldn't be very long). I've had my Dillon 650 for 14 years without any trouble, so if you wanted to, even Turners sell Dillon 550's for a reasonable cost and they usually include one caliber set up of your choice, minus dies if you wanted to go the progressive loading route. You can get single stage reloaders for less which sometimes include a full beginners kit with powder dispensers and scales and other equipment necessary to get you off and running. It requires your undivided attention and other various safety precautions but it is rewarding in the fact that you can taylor your loads to suite you (within the listed guidelines from various reloading manuals,of course) and you could load just a few of each to test instead of having to buy an entire box. I load for 32 auto,380 auto, 38 special,357 magnum, and 30-06 Garand ammo on an RCBS single stage "Rockchucker" press, and I load 9mm, 40 S&W, 45 ACP,and .223 for my AR on the Dillon 650. With all the loads that I've done for every caliber stated, I've never had a squib load or double charge, nor any jams from weak ammo through any of my firearms ever. The most cost effective has been the 9mm because bullets are cheaper and brass is plenty. A lot of indoor ranges have once fired brass coming out of their ears and sometimes will give you some freebees if you ask. I once gathered over 400 rounds of brass at one time for free at my local range when I asked if I could. A brick of Small pistol primers are around 14 to 15 dollars for 1000 and Turners sell 124 grain copper plated bullets for 27.99 for a box of 500 and you can get even better prices on line when you buy in bulk. So check out some reloading forums(like here) online and get some knowledge from friends at your local shooting hangout if you want to delve in to this fun addiction.:smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nancy Reagan said - "Just Say "'No" to reloading" :smt082


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

There was a gun show this past weekend near my place and there were these dudes that sold reloads. (They are regulars at the show, so there's the reliability factor...also the sales guy uses the same reloads on his Glock 17)

I bought 100 rounds of their "factory" reloads on Saturday, meditated on them...and tried them out with CAUTION on Sunday. No kBs. I was relieved after the 100th round.

They were .40S&W in 165 grain. They had a louder pop than my regular Winchesters. Accuracy is good. The casings were a bit warmer than the Winchesters.

So I took that chance...now I'm going to stick to factory. Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Nancy Reagan said - "Just Say "'No" to reloading" :smt082


:smt172.........'bout reloading. No, I don't buy reloads but I do reload whenever I can. If your not confident about your abilities to reload........then you should buy factory. But don't put down reloading as a way to get accurate, safe, and cheap rounds. I de-capped and sized some .223 cases and some .45's last weekend and will drop powder and load bullets next weekend. Did I mention safe? As long as you do your part! If you can't do your part then absolutely don't reload.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The scariest ammunition I've encountered have been factory. There are a lot of benefits to reloading and I've found it made shooting more enjoyable and involving. I trust ammunition that I've overseen far more than some ammunition that has been manufactured, shipped and stored in conditions that are unknown to me. Plus mine is typically more accurate.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Agree...*



Revolver said:


> The scariest ammunition I've encountered have been factory. There are a lot of benefits to reloading and I've found it made shooting more enjoyable and involving. I trust ammunition that I've overseen far more than some ammunition that has been manufactured, shipped and stored in conditions that are unknown to me. Plus mine is typically more accurate.


I couldn't agree more.:smt023 For about the cost of a good pistol you can start reloading. If you have the least bit of mechnical ability and can follow directions. You can reload. I wish I could have started 40years ago.:smt1099 If you can't load for a Glock somebody better tell them guys down at the range. :watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree Baldy. I have been shooting for 50+ years but reloading only 6 months or so. I should have been reloading 50+ years. We get more for less and my reloads are more accurate than factory ammo. I know it is because I have compared side by side. Premium factory ammo for comparison has been Winchester Ranger. The Ranger yielded .8 inch 5 shot groups vrs .7 inch with reloads at 15 yds (.40S&W). 

Reload and enjoy. :smt1099


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I just upgraded (after 5 years of reloading on a single stage press) to a dillon 550. WOW! I had no idea that I could step up production like this. I wonder if I'll ever purchase factory ammo again. Also, it is one of the most enjoyable hobbies that I have ever delved into.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Right.*



Dr.K said:


> I just upgraded (after 5 years of reloading on a single stage press) to a dillon 550. WOW! I had no idea that I could step up production like this. I wonder if I'll ever purchase factory ammo again. Also, it is one of the most enjoyable hobbies that I have ever delved into.


:smt023 I couldn't agree with you more DR.K as reloading is just a natural extension of a great hobby/sport or whatever your shooting taste maybe. Life got in my way as I was gone on the road so much in my younger years making a living. Now I got the time and I find it very relaxing. Good luck with your reloading.:smt023

Best, Baldy.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

YES!, and out of all the enjoyment I get out of reloading, my favorite part?........making brass.:smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dr.K said:


> YES!, and out of all the enjoyment I get out of reloading, my favorite part?........*making brass*.:smt071


You have your own foundry?


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I Reload for my glock -Stick with Jacketed bullets
and use aftermarket barrel for lead bullets
:smt033


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

2400 said:


> You have your own foundry?


I was being funny, but if you want politically correct.......making empties!:smt071 :smt068 :smt070


----------

